# preg CRS?...



## kev88 (17 Sep 2011)

Hey all,

 So I ve been pretty busy with work, and haven't really had that much time to monitor my small 25L nano tank. I did notice that 2 of mr crs haven't been out (visable) for about 2-3days. Today I noticed that one CRS had lots or dark brown/black balls under the belly... I believe she may be carrying eggs! I have 2 sets of the ceramic breeding/hiding tubes to where she is, any recomendations of do's and donts for a successful hatch?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Aquadream (17 Sep 2011)

kev88 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> So I ve been pretty busy with work, and haven't really had that much time to monitor my small 25L nano tank. I did notice that 2 of mr crs haven't been out (visable) for about 2-3days. Today I noticed that one CRS had lots or dark brown/black balls under the belly... I believe she may be carrying eggs! I have 2 sets of the ceramic breeding/hiding tubes to where she is, any recomendations of do's and donts for a successful hatch?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Just a big portion of moss will do. That is how I breed them. I have hundreds of babies.
Keep the water parameters steady.
Also if you are using tap water gradually change it to RO with mineral supplementation. The babies will likely not survive in tap water.
If you use CO2 reduce it to a third or stop it completely. That will give you higher survival rate.
For the babies you will need powder shrimp food such as Chi Eby from Shirakura.
The pregnancy of the female continues 24 days.
Use as little as possible fertilizers or non at all. Do not use liquid carbon like Easy Carbo.


----------



## daniel19831123 (17 Sep 2011)

depends on your tap water. In blackpool area, I used straight tap waters with no anti chlorine and I still have hundred of babies.  Baby shrimp food is not essential as well as they graze on biofilm. The powder just make it a lot more accessible. A few ketapang leaves would have done the same job if you want to go cheap. Totally agree with the CO2. Even adult shrimp sometimes can't tolerate the fluctuating CO2 and pH level in high tech planted tank.


----------



## kev88 (17 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys. I use tap water, and  de chlorine but I also use mosura miniral plus speically for shrimps.. I guess I will slowly introduce RO water, but what are the benefits of RO water...


----------



## a1Matt (18 Sep 2011)

I've bred CRS, from a starting batch 5 to about 250.  
I believe stable parameters, moss, and basic good husbandry were the keys to my success and all that is needed.

I have proven experientially that RO water was not essential.

I have gone from TDS500, PH8, KH10, GH10 (London tap, regular water changes) up to TDS1500, PH8, KH15, GH15 (heavy ferts and no WC).  Then down to TDS >100, PH6, KHo,GH0 (blackwater, pure RO, regular WC, minimal ferts).  It all made no difference to the colony.  I made the changes very slowly (over a couple of years) to maintain stability.

Personally I would not bother changing your parameters around. I changed mine around over that period to suit the species of fish I was keeping (choc gouramies), and so my maintenance fitted my lifestyle.


----------



## kev88 (18 Sep 2011)

Cheers Matt, 

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## kev88 (18 Sep 2011)

Will the eggs change colour? What's the process mama releases the eggs somewhere and if successful hatch?


----------



## chrisjj (19 Sep 2011)

kev88 said:
			
		

> Will the eggs change colour? What's the process mama releases the eggs somewhere and if successful hatch?



Eggs stay the same & if successful, Mama will give birth to live miniature versions of hersself & Dada!!


----------



## kev88 (19 Sep 2011)

So if successful the baby shrimp will effectivly hatch from mama's under belly?


----------



## Gfish (19 Sep 2011)

I have had cherry shrimp breeding constantly in a few different tanks since I introduced 3 shrimps that came in a bag with a few young plecs. Theyve always reproduced, the best tank for this was a low tech, hard tapwater, planted tank. The only thing that stops mine increasing their numbers is the tankmates that in certain cases have seemed to scoff them


----------



## chrisjj (20 Sep 2011)

kev88 said:
			
		

> So if successful the baby shrimp will effectivly hatch from mama's under belly?



Yes


----------



## Bungy (23 Sep 2011)

There must be a common denominator happening somehow that provides the basis for the young to survive.  Ive had a CRS/CBS tank setup for 6 months or so now and thus far have only seen 2 babies and they didnt survive despite the colony of 40 or so adults constantly berried.  My tap stats are PH 7.6 - KH6 - GH 16.  I have reduced this by water changing with RO only and now down to KH3 GH 4 but PH remains at 7.6 ish.  Probably due to sponge bubble filter.
I have not yet added supplements but guess I will need to as the young are still not surviving - Everything seems to be ok but yet ........!!!!!


----------



## kev88 (27 Sep 2011)

Just seen my crs come out of berry and she doesn't look like she is holding anymore eggs... She has been clinging on to the filter for sometime and whilst she was managed to just see a few dark eggs/balls but not as much as before.. On another hand my fire red sakura is heavily carrying eggs untill its spilling out of saddle and dropping some.. Think the 3eggs that were dropped, was breakfast for either fish/shrimp.

Bungy, do you have oxygen in your tank..?


----------

